# Bad day at work?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Feel better? 

Kuan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

AAAwwwww.....

What a cute baby! The drool is clearly a sign of a foodie in the making.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What a precious cutie! He looks like a good-natured child, Kuan.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce:          

xoxoxoxo


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Kuan,how can anyone not feel better after seeing such a wonderful smile?He`s an absolute winner!!!If there`s someone out there whose not cheered up by the little man,i would reach one conclusion.The miserable so & so must be a reincarnated alligator,they`ve got a long face & no friends.,Leo.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Grrrrrreat!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What they all said.

     


So do youy feel comfortable making baby food yet?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

You definitely made me smile. Thank you!

   What a dollface!!!


----------



## kjente2 (Sep 24, 2002)

what a little beauty. She just lights up the screen!


----------

